# Price drop: Fertilizer (KNO3) Potassium Nitrate 1lb $5, 2lbs $9



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

1lb for $5, 2lbs for $9 of K+NO3. Located in Surrey (Guildford area).

Lots of views, but only a dozen purchases. Just PM me if you have any questions, or are interested, don't be overwhelmed if you're new to this!










Should be enough to last a year depending on your tank size. 1/2 teaspoon 3x weekly per 50 gallons.

-Plants lacking potassium (K) could have pinholes in their leaves, might be yellow in colour, and could have wilting or bent leaves. Potassium will resolve this. Be aware that chlorosis from a potassium defiency is irreversible, so its important to ensure you are providing your plants with enough Potassium for this reason alone.
- Potassium plays a role in a plant metabolism. It is an important element in such that is activiates enzyme production which stimulates plant growth and uptake rates, it regulates photosythesis, as well as creates ionic balance.

-Plants lacking nitrogen (NO3) will have a yellow or light green hue, instead of they're proper dark green. This will be remedied in days, almost immediately with Nitrogen.
-Nitrogen plays a more crucial role in plant metabolism than Potassium. It is an essential component in proteins and nucleic acids, and secondary metabolites. It supports vital structural proteins and enzymes which help the plant grow and develop.

_Don't be afraid if you haven't fertilized before, it's EASY to do!_ Just add 1/4-1/2 teaspoon per 50 gallons 3 times a week, and you could see instant results (within days!)

*Send me a private message or post on this thread. I bought this huge volume specifically to portion out to my friends on BC Aquaria, so give me a shout! Check my itrader feedback if you're not sure.*

-Chris


----------



## Kmarrs (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll take where are you at?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll PM details.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

just PM'ed


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got plenty, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Located in Guildford, Surrey. 96th avenue and 152nd Street.

PM's replied. Still lots remaining.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'ed you...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd replies.

For everyone else, PM me your cell numbers and we'll arrange a meet time.

I bought a couple dozen pounds for us to portion out on BCA. If I break even, I'll buy some KH2P04, KHO2S04 or trace elements in bulk based on interest.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a vote, or make a post on *this thread here*, I'll do another pre-group order on the fert that has the most interest if there is enough interest, and its possible for me to buy in bulk.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I will ship this via Canada Post, it'll be about $15 and take 2 days delivery time. Just let me know your full address, including postal code.

Thanks!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

bump, can sell to 10 more people, than I can buy KH2PO4 or CaCl.

Please buy this for cheap!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumped. Still have a bunch remaining.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Price drop!*

Price dropped to $9 for 2 pounds. I bought too much and want it gone!


----------



## jonahpe (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll take 2lbs..can pick up


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jonahpe. I've sent a private message to you with directions.

Cheers,
Chris

--
20lbs remaining.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pickups scheduled. 20lbs remaining.

(bump)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated: Only 3 more sales are needed before I can purchase KH2PO4. Thank you eternity for your purchase.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Updated: Only 3 more sales are needed before I can purchase KH2PO4. Thank you eternity for your purchase.


no no, thank YOU for the steal! LOL! I think i just robbed some kno3 instead, LOL!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump.


----------

